# معانى الاسماء المسيحية !!!



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2010)

*ابانوب ابو الذهب
ابرام الاب المكرم
ابراهيم اب الجمهور
ابشالوم ابى السلام
ابيجايل ابو القوة
اثانسيوس خالد
احشويرش رئيس الحكام
اخاب اخو الاب
اخنوخ مكرس
اخى توفال اخو الجهل
ادم دم
ادورد حارس غنى
ارسانيوس مكتمل الرجولة
ارشى لاؤس رئيس الشعب
ارميا الرب يؤسس
اسامة من اسماء الاسد
استفانوس اكليل استفان
استير سيدة صغيرة
اسحق يضحك
اسرائيل الله يصارع
اشعياء الرب يخلص
اغابى محبة
اغابيوس محبوب
اغسطينوس محترم
اكليمندس رفيق
الاسنكدر حامى البشر
الفونس شهير
اليزبيث ليزا الله اقسم
اليس نبيله
اليشع الله خلاص
اليصابات الله قسم
اليعازر الله عون
انجى ملاك
انجيلا رسول الرب
انجيلوس ملاك
اندروس رجل الحق
انطونيوس عوض
اوجنيه جليله
اوريا يهوه نورى
اولجا قديسة
اونش رجل
ايرينى سلام شيرى
ايزابيل غير معظم
ايسيذورس هبة من ايزيس
ايليا الهى يهوه
ايمن مبارك
ايهاب جلد
ايوب الراجع الى الله
باترك المشرف على القوم
باخوم نسر
باربارا اجنبية
بارباس ابن الاب
باسل من اسماء الاسد
باسليوس ملكى
بربارا غريبة
برسوم ابن الصوم
برنابا ابن الوعظ
برناديت دبه قوية
بسطوروس صليب
بطرس صخرة بيتر بيير بترو
بفنوتيوس تابع لله
بلعام المبتلع
بنايمن ابن اليمين
بوعز ذو عزة
بولس الصغير بولا بافلى
بيستفروس الصليب
بيسنتى اساس
بيلاطس محامى
تريزا 13بالفرنسية
توما توام
تيموثاوس عابد الله
ثامار نخله
ثاوفيلس صديق الله
جاكلين مؤنث يعقوب
جانيت حنونة
جدعون قاطع بشدة
جرجس فلاح
جورجيت فلاحة صغيرة
جيهان العالم
حاتم حاكم
حجى مولود فى عيد
حزقبا الرب قوة
حزقيال الله يقوة
حسام سيف
حنانيا حنان الله حنة حنان
حواء ام لكل حى
داليا كرمة عنب
دانيال الله قضى
داود محبوب
ديانا اله الصيد الحقيقة
ديسقورس رب الجنود
ديمتريوس اسم اله الزراعة
دينه دينونة
راحاب متسع
راحيل شاه
راعوث جميله
رافائيل الله الشافى
رامى اسم كوكب سمكة بلطى بالقبطى مرتفع بالعبرى
راندا شجر طيب الريحة
رانيا دائمة النظر
راوبين هوذا ابن الله
رشا غزالة صغيرة
رعوئيل صديق الله
روجينا ملكة
ريم غزال صغير ابيض
ريموند نورالعالم ريمون
ريهام مطر قليل صغير
زبدى هبة الله
زكريا الرب يذكر
سارة اميرة
سالى امشتق من سارة
ساندرا حامية البشر
سفيرة جميله
سلفيا زهرة نادرة
سليمان رجل السلام
سمعان سامع
سهى كوكب خفى
سوريال الرب صخرتى
سوسنة سوسنة سوزان
سيرافيم الناريون
سيلا المسؤل
سيمون سامع
شاروبيم صورة الله
شاول سئل من الله
شمشون شمس
شمعون سماع
شنودة ابن الله
صموئيل اسم الله
صوفيا حكمة
طابيثا غزالة
طارق اتى فى الليل
طوبيا الله طيب
عيسو مشعر
غادة امراة ناعمة
غبريال رجل الله
غرغوريوس ساهر
فرعون البيت الكبير
فلوباتير محب لابيه
فنوئيل وجه الله
فيرونيا اسم الفتاة التى مسحت وجه المسيح
فيفيان نشيطة
فيكتور المنتصر
فيلبس محب للخيل
فيلمون محب
قاين حداد
كاترين نقية
كارولين انسانة
كرستين مسيحية
كرياكوس يوم الرب
كلير واضحة كلارا
كيرلس عزير
كيرية سيدة
لابان ابيض
لعازر من يعينه الله
لوقا منير
لويس محارب
ليئه بقرة وحشية
ليندا ابنة الاسد
مارتينا المحاربة
مارجرجيت ريتا لؤلؤة
ماريان ابنه مريم
مارينا جوهرة
متى عطية الله تادرس متاؤس
مرثا ربه
مرقس مطرقة
مريم متمردة مارى مادونا مريام ماريا
مكاريوس طوباوى
مكسيموس الاعظم
منسى من ينسى
مورا ثمرة البرية
موريس المغربى
موسى الماء والشجر
مونيكا فريدة
مى عين البقرة
ميخا من مثل
ميخائيل من مثل الله مايكل ميشيل ميصائيل
ميرا سلام
ميرنا محبوبة
مينا امين
ناثان الله قد اعطى
ناحوم عزاء الله
ناردين اسم الطيب الذى سكب على المسيح
نانسى حنان
نسرين ورد ابيض قوى الرائحة
نعمان نعيم
نعمة مسر
نفر جميل
نوح راحة
نيقولاس المنتصر على الشعب نيقديموس
هابيل نسمة
هارون موطن القوة
هوشع الخلاص
يسطس عادل
يسى رجل
يشوع يهوة خلص
يعقوب يعقب
يهوذا حمد
يوئيل يهوه هو الله
يوحنا يهوة حنان 

حنا يحنس

جون يؤانس
يوسف يزيد جوزيف يوساب
يوكابد يهوة مجد
يونا يهوة حنون
يونان حمامة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

> كيرلس عزير


 
اسمى ليه اكتر من معنى 
شكرا يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 يناير 2010)

اسماء ومعاني جميله 
شكرا ليكي يا Dona Nabil​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2010)

*اسامى حلوة كتييييييير
ثانكس دونا​*


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على الاسماء*​


----------



## ارتواء (2 يناير 2010)

\\

اسماء رائعه ومعاني اروع 

شكرا لك على روعه الطرح 

باركك الرب


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

*ابانوب النهيسى _________ ابو الذهب

شكرا للمعان الجميله ___ الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اسمى ليه اكتر من معنى
> شكرا يا دونا
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> اسماء ومعاني جميله
> شكرا ليكي يا Dona Nabil​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اسامى حلوة كتييييييير
> ثانكس دونا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرا على الاسماء*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

ارتواء قال:


> \\
> 
> اسماء رائعه ومعاني اروع
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *ابانوب النهيسى _________ ابو الذهب
> 
> شكرا للمعان الجميله ___ الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*ثانكس دونا
بس مش لاقيت اسمى
بس الحمدلله عارفة معناه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MAJI (21 فبراير 2010)

بعض الاسماء مألوفة كثيرا لكن معانيهاغير متوقعة ،مثل برناديت(دبة قوية)
                                                                          ليئة(بقرة وحشية)
                                                                         داؤد(محبوب)لوقا (منير)

                       شكرا لك وربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2010)

*جميلة معانى الاسماء دونا*
*بس انا زعلان كاتبة الف اسم مقهموش اسمى هههه*
*لية بقى*
*مستنى تكتبية وتقولى معناة :99:*


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

* معلومات واسماء معانيها حلوة 

الشكر لمجهودك يا دونا

الرب يبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ثانكس دونا
> بس مش لاقيت اسمى
> بس الحمدلله عارفة معناه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

MAJI قال:


> بعض الاسماء مألوفة كثيرا لكن معانيهاغير متوقعة ،مثل برناديت(دبة قوية)
> ليئة(بقرة وحشية)
> داؤد(محبوب)لوقا (منير)
> 
> شكرا لك وربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *جميلة معانى الاسماء دونا*
> *بس انا زعلان كاتبة الف اسم مقهموش اسمى هههه*
> *لية بقى*
> *مستنى تكتبية وتقولى معناة :99:*



*سيادتك غنى عن التعريف يا زملكاوى :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> * معلومات واسماء معانيها حلوة
> 
> الشكر لمجهودك يا دونا
> 
> الرب يبارك*







*نورت ا لموضوع يا كليمووو*


----------



## besm alslib (23 مايو 2010)

*شكرا حبيبتي على معاني الاسماء*

*اسمي كمان مش بينهم بس متوقعه ده لانه دايما مش بيكون ضمن معاني الاسامي حتى العاديه*

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

*عارفة اني مش هلاقي اسمي هههههههه*
*ميرسي دونا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا حبيبتي على معاني الاسماء*
> 
> *اسمي كمان مش بينهم بس متوقعه ده لانه دايما مش بيكون ضمن معاني الاسامي حتى العاديه*
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا قمرايتى ووحشتتتتتتتتتتينى خالص
ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عارفة اني مش هلاقي اسمي هههههههه*
> *ميرسي دونا*​



*مش انتوا اللى بتختاروا اسامى صعبه :smil8:
هههههههه
نورتى يا سكررررره​*


----------



## zama (19 يوليو 2010)

إيهاب معناه جلد ؟؟ 

عموماً أشكرك ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> إيهاب معناه جلد ؟؟
> 
> عموماً أشكرك ..



*مكتوب ان معناه كده فى اكثر من موقع وايضا معناه فائق الكرم، كثير العطاء. 
عموماً نورت ..*


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2010)

> *سيادتك غنى عن التعريف يا زملكاوى :t30:*


اها طيب يا استاذة دونا
طبعا تقدرى تقولى غير كدة:a63:
على فكرة انا قريت الموضوع تانى لقيت معنى اسمى 
شكلى بتلكك عليكى من زمان من غير ما اخد بالى هههههههههه:81ls:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*اسمي موجود​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2010)

عايز أضيف أبو تربو معناه الشافى.
أشكرك تاسونى دونا نبيل.


----------



## سمير قزمه (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكي علي الاسماء ومعانيها الجميل الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 يوليو 2010)

*اسمي معناة*

*عزير*

*مين دة بأة ؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> اها طيب يا استاذة دونا
> طبعا تقدرى تقولى غير كدة:a63:
> على فكرة انا قريت الموضوع تانى لقيت معنى اسمى
> شكلى بتلكك عليكى من زمان من غير ما اخد بالى هههههههههه:81ls:



*يا بااااى على جر الشكل
بقيت شرير خالص ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسمي موجود​*



*مايكل  هو اسم من أصل لاتينى ومعناه ( ميخائيل ) اللى معناه من مثل اللـه 
اى خدمه هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> عايز أضيف أبو تربو معناه الشافى.
> أشكرك تاسونى دونا نبيل.



*ميرررسى خالص على الاضافه الجميله يا ابو تربوووو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

سمير قزمه قال:


> شكرا لكي علي الاسماء ومعانيها الجميل الرب يبارك تعب محبتك



*الشكر ليك لمرورك ومشاركتك معانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *اسمي معناة*
> 
> *عزير*
> 
> *مين دة بأة ؟*​



*ده بأة يبقى السيد أو سيد الشعب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مايكل  هو اسم من أصل لاتينى ومعناه ( ميخائيل ) اللى معناه من مثل اللـه
> اى خدمه هههههه*




*منا عارف :gy0000::gy0000:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منا عارف :gy0000::gy0000:​*



:smil8::smil8:​


----------



## girgis2 (20 يوليو 2010)

*جرجس فلاح*

*هههههههه*

*شكرااا على المعلومات الجميلة*

*ربنا يباركك*

*وبالمناسبة دونا اختصار مادونا يعني متمردة برضة !!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2010)

girgis2 قال:


> *جرجس فلاح*
> 
> *هههههههه*
> 
> ...



*وهى فعلا كده ههههههه
ميرررسى خالص يا جرجس
نورت الموضوع ربنا معاك*


----------



## مينا إبن الفادى (9 مارس 2012)

*+++ معاني الاسماء المسيحية +++*

*معاني الاسماء المسيحية
* 







*سمير:الصديق المفرح

ابانوب :ابو الذهب

ابرام :الاب المكرم

ابراهيم: اب الجمهور

اثانسيوس: خالد

ادم: احمر

اسحق :يضحك

انجى: ملاك
*
* ايرينى: سلام 
* *
بيتر:صخرة  
*​


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2012)

*معانى الاسماء المسيحية*

*احشويرش رئيس الحكام
اخاب اخو الاب
اخنوخ مكرس
اخى توفال اخو الجهل
ادم دم
ادورد حارس غنى
ارسانيوس مكتمل الرجولة
ارشى لاؤس رئيس الشعب
ارميا الرب يؤسس
اسامة من اسماء الاسد
استفانوس اكليل استفان
استير سيدة صغيرة
اسحق يضحك
اسرائيل الله يصارع
اشعياء الرب يخلص
اغابى محبة
اغابيوس محبوب
اغسطينوس محترم
اكليمندس رفيق
الاسكندر حامى البشر
الفونس شهير
اليزبيث ليزا الله اقسم
اليس نبيله
اليشع الله خلاص
اليصابات الله قسم
اليعازر الله عون
انجى ملاك
انجيلا رسول الرب
انجيلوس ملاك
اندروس رجل الحق
انطونيوس عوض
اوجنيه جليله
اوريا يهوه نورى
اولجا قديسة
اونش رجل
ايرينى سلام شيرى
ايزابيل غير معظم
ايسيذورس هبة من ايزيس
ايليا الهى يهوه
ايمن مبارك
ايهاب جلد
ايوب الراجع الى الله
باترك المشرف على القوم
باخوم نسر
باربارا اجنبية
بارباس ابن الاب
باسل من اسماء الاسد
باسليوس ملكى
بربارا غريبة
برسوم ابن الصوم
برنابا ابن الوعظ
برناديت دبه قوية
بسطوروس صليب
بطرس صخرة بيتر بييربترو
بفنوتيوس تابع لله
بلعام المبتلع
بنايمن ابن اليمين
بوعز ذو عزة
بولس الصغير بولابافلى
بيستفروس الصليب
بيسنتى اساس
بيلاطس محامى
تريزا 13ب**الفرسية
توما توام
تيموثاوس عابد الله
ثامار نخله
ثاوفيلس صديق الله
جاكلين مؤنث يعقوب
جانيت حنونة
جدعون قاطع بشدة
جرجس فلاح
جورجيت فلاحة صغيرة
جيهان العالم
حاتم حاكم
حجى مولود فى عيد
حزقيا الرب قوة
حزقيال الله يقوة
حسام سيف
حنانيا حنان الله حنةحنان
حواء ام لكل حى
داليا كرمة عنب
دانيال الله قضى
داود محبوب
ديانا اله الصيد الحقيقة
ديسقورس رب الجنود
ديمتريوس اسم اله الزراعة
دينه دينونة
راحاب متسع
راحيل شاه
راعوث جميله
رافائيل الله الشافى
رامى اسم كوكب سمكة بلطى بالقبطى مرتفع بالعبرى
راندا شجر طيب الريحة
رانيا دائمة النظر
 راوبين هوذا ابن الله
رشا غزالة صغيرة
رعوئيل صديق الله
روجينا ملكة
ريم غزال صغير ابيض
ريموند نورالعالم ريمون
ريهام مطر قليل صغير
زبدى هبة الله
زكريا الرب يذكر
سارة اميرة
سالى مشتق من سارة
ساندرا حامية البشر
سفيرة جميله
سلفيا زهرة نادرة
سليمان رجل السلام
سمعان سامع
سهى كوكب خفى
سوريال الرب صخرتى
سوسنة سوسنة سوزان
سيرافيم الناريون
سيلا المسؤل
سيمون سامع
شاروبيم صورة الله
شاول سئل من الله
شمشون شمس
شمعون سماع
شنودة ابن الله
صموئيل اسم الله
صوفيا حكمة
طابيثا غزالة
طارق اتى فى الليل
طوبيا الله طيب
عيسو مشعر
غادة امراة ناعمة
غبريال رجل الله
غرغوريوس ساهر
فرعون البيت الكبير
فلوباتير محب لابيه
فنوئيل وجه الله
فيرونيا اسم الفتاة التى مسحت وجه المسيح
فيفيان نشيطة
فيكتور المنتصر
فيلبس محب للخيل
فيلمون محب
قاين حداد
كاترين نقية
كارولين انسانة
كرستين مسيحية
كرياكوس يوم الرب
كلير واضحة كلارا
كيرلس عزير
كيرية سيدة
لابان ابيض
لعازر من يعينه الله
لوقا منير
لويس محارب
ليئه بقرة وحشية
ليندا ابنة الاسد
مارتينا المحاربة
مارجرجيت ريتا لؤلؤة
ماريان ابنه مريم
مارينا جوهرة
متى عطية الله تادرس متاؤس
مرثا ربه
مرقس مطرقة
مريم متمردة مارى مادونا مريام ماريا
مكاريوس طوباوى
مكسيموس الاعظم
منسى من ينسى
مورا ثمرة البرية
موريس المغربى
موسى الماء والشجر
مونيكا فريدة
مى عين البقرة
ميخا من مثل
ميخائيل من مثل الله مايكل ميشيل ميصائيل
ميرا سلام
ميرنا محبوبة
مينا امين
ناثان الله قد اعطى
ناحوم عزاء الله
ناردين اسم الطيب الذى سكب على المسيح
نانسى حنان
نسرين ورد ابيض قوى الرائحة
نعمان نعيم
نعمة مسر
نفر جميل
نوح راحة
نيقولاس المنتصر على الشعب نيقديموس
هابيل نسمة
هارون موطن القوة
هوشع الخلاص
يسطس عادل
يسى رجل
يشوع يهوة خلص
يعقوب يعقب
يهوذا حمد
يوئيل يهوه هو الله
يوحنا يهوة حنان
حنا يحنس
جون يؤانس
يوسف يزيد جوزيفيوساب
يوكابد يهوة مجد*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> معلومات قيمة جدا الرب يباركك


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جدا ماما ميرسى ليكى ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا
مشكوووووووووورة للمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*معاني الاسماء المسيحية*

معانى اﻻسماء المسﯿحﯿة



حرف أ


ابانوب :ابو الذهب 

ابرام :اﻻب المكرم 

ابراهﯿم: اب الجمهور 

ابشالوم :ابى السﻼم 

ابﯿجاﯾل :ابو القوة 

اثانسﯿوس: خالد 

احشوﯾرش :رئﯿس الحكام 

اخاب :اخو اﻻب 

اخنوخ :مكرس 

ادم: دم 

ادورد: حارس غنى 

ارسانﯿوس: مكتمل الرجولة 

ارمﯿا: الرب ﯾؤسس 

استفانوس: اكلﯿل استفان 

استﯿر: سﯿدة صغﯿرة 

اسحق :ﯾضحك 

اشعﯿاء: الرب ﯾخلص 

اغابى: محبة 

اغسطﯿنوس: محترم 

اكلﯿمندس: رفﯿق 

اﻻسنكدر: حامى البشر 

الفونس: شهﯿر 

الﯿزبﯿث: لﯿزا الله اقسم 

الﯿس: نبﯿله 

الﯿشع :الله خﻼص 

الﯿصابات: الله قسم 

الﯿعازر: الله عون 

انجى: مﻼك 

انجﯿﻼ : رسول الرب 

انجﯿلوس: مﻼك 

اندروس: رجل الحق 

انطونﯿوس: عوض 

أوكﯿن أو أوجﯿن: صﻼة او اوشﯿة 

افكﯿن أو أوشﯿن أو إفشﯿن: طلبة من اللة 

اوجنﯿه: جلﯿله 

اولجا: قدﯾسة 

اونش : رجل

اﯾرﯾنى: سﻼم 

اﯾزابﯿل: غﯿر معظم 

اﯾسﯿذورس: هبة من اﯾزﯾس 

اﯾلﯿا: الهى ﯾهوه 

اﯾمن : مبارك 

اﯾهاب: جلد 

اﯾوب: الراجع الى الله

-------------------

حرف ب


باترك : المشرف على القوم 

باخوم: نسر 

باربارا : اجنبﯿة 

بارباس: ابن اﻻب 

باسل: من اسماء اﻻسد 

باسلﯿوس: ملكى 

بربارا: غرﯾبة 

برسوم : ابن الصوم 

برنابا: ابن الوعظ 

برنادﯾت: دبه قوﯾة 

بسطوروس: صلﯿب 

بطرس: صخرة 

بوعز: ذو عزة 

بولس : الصغﯿر 

بﯿستفروس: الصلﯿب 

بﯿسنتى: اساس 

بﯿﻼطس : محامى

 ------------------- 

حرف ت


ترﯾزا: 13بالفرنسﯿة 

توما: توام 

تﯿموثاوس: عابد الله

 ------------------- 

حرف ث


 ثامار: نخله 

ثاوفﯿلس: صدﯾق الله

 ------------------- 

حرف ج


جاكلﯿن: مؤنث ﯾعقوب 

جانﯿت: حنونة 

جدعون: قاطع بشدة 

جرجس: فﻼح 

جورجﯿت: فﻼحة صغﯿرة 

جﯿهان: العالم

 ------------------- 

حرف ح


 حاتم: حاكم 

حجى : مولود فى عﯿد 

حزقﯿا: الرب قوة 

حزقﯿال: الله ﯾقوة 

حسام: سﯿف 

حنانﯿا: حنان الله 

حنة: حنان 

حواء: ام لكل حى

حنا :ﯾحنس

 ------------------- 

حرف د


دالﯿا: كرمة عنب 

دانﯿال: الله قضى 

داود: محبوب 

دﯾانا: اله الصﯿد الحقﯿقة 

دﯾسقورس: رب الجنود 

دﯾمترﯾوس: اسم اله الزراعة 

دﯾنه: دﯾنونة

 ------------------- 

حرف ر


راحاب: متسع 

راحﯿل: شاه 

راعوث: جمﯿله 

رافائﯿل : الله الشافى 

راندا: شجر طﯿب الرﯾحة

رانﯿا دائمة النظر 

راوبﯿن: هوذا ابن الله 

رشا: غزالة صغﯿرة

رعوئﯿل: صدﯾق الله 

روجﯿنا: ملكة 

رﯾم: غزال صغﯿر ابﯿض 

رﯾموندا: نورالعالم 

رﯾمون و رﯾهام: مطر قلﯿل صغﯿر

 ------------------- 

حرف ز


زبدى: هبة الله 

زكرﯾا: الرب ﯾذكر

 ------------------- 

حرف س


سارة: امﯿرة 

سالى :امشتق من سارة 

ساندرا: حامﯿة البشر 

سفﯿرة :جمﯿله 

سلفﯿا :زهرة نادرة 

سلﯿمان :رجل السﻼم 

سمعان: سامع 

سهى :كوكب خفى 

سورﯾال: الرب صخرتى

سﯿرافﯿم : النارﯾون 

سﯿﻼ :المسؤل 

سﯿمون :سامع

 ------------------- 

حرف ش


شاروبﯿم: صورة الله 

شاول :سئل من الله 

شمشون :شمس 

شمعون: سماع 

شنودة: ابن الله

 ------------------- 

حرف ص


صموئﯿل :اسم الله 

صوفﯿا: حكمة 

 ------------------- 

حرف ط


طابﯿثا :غزالة 

طارق :اتى فى الليل

طوبﯿا: الله طﯿب 

 ------------------- 

حرف ع


عﯿسو: مشعر

 ------------------- 

حرف غ


غادة :امراة ناعمة 

غبرﯾال :رجل الله 

غرغورﯾوس :ساهر

 ------------------- 

حرف ف


فرعون:البﯿتالكبﯿر 

فلوباتﯿر: محب ﻻبﯿه 

فنوئﯿل: وجه الله 

فﯿرونﯿا :اسم الفتاة التى مسحت وجه المسﯿح 

فﯿرونﯿكا :الوجة الحقﯿقى

فﯿفﯿان :نشﯿطة 

فﯿكتور: المنتصر 

فﯿلبس: محب للخﯿل 

فﯿلمون :محب 

 ------------------- 

حرف ق


قاﯾن: حداد

 ------------------- 

حرف ك


كاترﯾن: نقﯿة 

كارولﯿن : انسانة 

كرستﯿن :مسﯿحﯿة 

كرﯾاكوس: ﯾوم الرب 

كلارا : واضحة 

كﯿرلس: عزﯾر 

كﯿرﯾة :سﯿدة

 ------------------- 

حرف ل


ﻻبان :ابﯿض 

لعازر: من ﯾعﯿنه الله 

لوقا: منﯿر 

لوﯾس :محارب 

لﯿئه :بقرة وحشﯿة 

لﯿندا :ابنة اﻻسد

 ------------------- 

حرف م


مارتﯿنا :المحاربة 

مارجرﯾتا :لؤلؤة 

مارﯾان :ابنه مرﯾم 

مارﯾنا :جوهرة 

متى :عطﯿة الله 

مرقس :مطرقة 

مرﯾم :متمردة 

مرﯾام: مارﯾا 

مكارﯾوس :طوباوى 

مكسﯿموس :اﻻعظم 

منسى :من ﯾنسى 

مورا: ثمرة البرﯾة 

مورﯾس :المغربى 

موسى: الماء والشجر 

مونﯿكا :فرﯾدة 

مى :عﯿن البقرة 

مﯿخا :من مثل 

مﯿخائﯿل :من مثل الله

مﯿرنا :محبوبة 

مﯿنا :امﯿن

 ------------------- 

حرف ن


ناثان :الله قد اعطى 

ناحوم :عزاء الله

ناردﯾن :اسم الطﯿب الذى سكب على المسﯿح 

نانسى :حنان 

نسرﯾن: ورد ابﯿض قوى الرائحة 

نعمان :نعﯿم 

نعمة :مسر 

نفر: جمﯿل 

نوح :راحة 

نﯿقوﻻس :المنتصر على الشعب

 ------------------- 

حرف ه


هابﯿل: نسمة 

هارون: موطن القوة 

هوشع: الخﻼص

 ------------------- 

حرف ي


ﯾسطس :عادل 

ﯾسى: رجل 

ﯾشوع: ﯾهوة خلص 

ﯾعقوب: ﯾعقب 

ﯾهوذا :حمد 

ﯾوئﯿل :ﯾهوه هو الله

ﯾوحنا: ﯾهوة حنان

يوسف :ﯾزﯾد

 ﯾونان: حمامة



_______________________


ملحوظة :

الموضوع ده تعبت فيه جداً لأني لما اخدت الاسماء كانت كدة بظبت :-


 ابانوب :ابو الذهب ابرام :اﻻب المكرم ابراهﯿم: اب الجمهور ابشالوم :ابى السﻼم ابﯿجاﯾل :ابو القوة اثانسﯿوس: خالد احشوﯾرش :رئﯿس الحكام اخاب :اخو اﻻب اخنوخ :مكرس ادم: دم ادورد: حارس غنى ارسانﯿوس: مكتمل الرجولة ارمﯿا: الرب ﯾؤسس استفانوس: اكلﯿل استفان استﯿر: سﯿدة صغﯿرة اسحق :ﯾضحك اشعﯿاء: الرب ﯾخلص اغابى: محبة اغسطﯿنوس: محترم اكلﯿمندس: رفﯿق اﻻسنكدر: حامى البشر الفونس: شهﯿر الﯿزبﯿث: لﯿزاالله اقسم الﯿس: نبﯿله الﯿشع :الله خﻼص الﯿصابات: الله قسم الﯿعازر: الله عون انجى: مﻼك انجﯿﻼ : رسول الرب انجﯿلوس: مﻼك اندروس: رجل الحق انطونﯿوس: عوض أوكﯿن أو أوجﯿن: صﻼة او اوشﯿة افكﯿن أو أوشﯿن أو إفشﯿن: طلبة من اللة اوجنﯿه: جلﯿله اولجا: قدﯾسة اونش : رجلا اﯾرﯾنى: سﻼم شﯿرى اﯾزابﯿل: غﯿر معظم اﯾسﯿذورس: هبة من اﯾزﯾس اﯾلﯿا: الهى ﯾهوه اﯾمن : مبارك اﯾهاب: جلد اﯾوب: الراجع الى الله باترك : المشرف على القوم باخوم: نسر باربارا : اجنبﯿة بارباس: ابن اﻻب باسل: من اسماء اﻻسد باسلﯿوس: ملكى بربارا: غرﯾبة برسوم : ابن الصوم برنابا: ابن الوعظ برنادﯾت: دبه قوﯾة بسطوروس: صلﯿب بطرس: صخرة بﯿتر: بﯿﯿر بتروبفنوتﯿوس: تابع لله بلعام: المبتلع بنﯿامﯿن: ابن الﯿمﯿن بوعز: ذو عزة بولس : الصغﯿر بوﻻ: بافلى بﯿستفروس: الصلﯿب بﯿسنتى: اساس بﯿﻼطس : محامى ترﯾزا: 13بالفرنسﯿة توما: توام تﯿموثاوس: عابد الله ثامار: نخله ثاوفﯿلس: صدﯾق الله جاكلﯿن: مؤنث ﯾعقوب جانﯿت: حنونة جدعون: قاطع بشدة جرجس: فﻼح جورجﯿت: فﻼحة صغﯿرة جﯿهان: العالم حاتم: حاكم حجى : مولود فى عﯿد حزقﯿا: الرب قوة حزقﯿال: الله ﯾقوة حسام: سﯿف حنانﯿا: حنان الله حنة: حنان حواء: ام لكل حى دالﯿا: كرمة عنب دانﯿال: الله قضى داود: محبوب دﯾانا: اله الصﯿد الحقﯿقة دﯾسقورس: رب الجنود دﯾمترﯾوس: اسم اله الزراعة دﯾنه: دﯾنونة راحاب: متسع راحﯿل: شاه راعوث: جمﯿله رافائﯿل : الله الشافى رامى: اسم كوكب سمكة بلطى بالقبطى مرتفع بالعبرى راندا: شجر طﯿب الرﯾحةرانﯿا دائمة النظر راوبﯿن: هوذا ابن الله رشا: غزالة صغﯿرةرعوئﯿل: صدﯾق الله روجﯿنا: ملكة رﯾم: غزال صغﯿر ابﯿض رﯾموندا: نورالعالم رﯾمون رﯾهام: مطر قلﯿل صغﯿر زبدى: هبة الله زكرﯾا: الرب ﯾذكر سارة: امﯿرة سالى :امشتق من سارة ساندرا: حامﯿة البشر سفﯿرة :جمﯿله سلفﯿا :زهرة نادرة سلﯿمان :رجل السﻼم سمعان: سامع سهى :كوكب خفى سورﯾال: الرب صخرتىسوسنة سوسنة سوزان :سﯿرافﯿم النارﯾون سﯿﻼ :المسؤل سﯿمون :سامع شاروبﯿم: صورة الله شاول :سئل من الله شمشون :شمس شمعون: سماع شنودة: ابن الله صموئﯿل :اسم الله صوفﯿا: حكمة طابﯿثا :غزالة طارق :اتى فى الليل طوبﯿا: الله طﯿب عﯿسو: مشعر غادة :امراة ناعمة غبرﯾال :رجل الله غرغورﯾوس :ساهر فرعون:البﯿتالكبﯿر فلوباتﯿر: محب ﻻبﯿه فنوئﯿل: وجه الله فﯿرونﯿا :اسم الفتاة التى مسحت وجه المسﯿح فﯿرونﯿكا :الوجة الحقﯿقىفﯿفﯿان :نشﯿطة فﯿكتور: المنتصر فﯿلبس: محب للخﯿل فﯿلمون :محب قاﯾن: حداد كاترﯾن: نقﯿة كارولﯿن انسانة كرستﯿن :مسﯿحﯿة كرﯾاكوس: ﯾوم الرب كلﯿر: واضحة كﻼرا كﯿرلس: عزﯾر كﯿرﯾة :سﯿدة ﻻبان :ابﯿض لعازر: من ﯾعﯿنه الله لوقا: منﯿر لوﯾس :محارب لﯿئه :بقرة وحشﯿة لﯿندا :ابنة اﻻسد مارتﯿنا :المحاربة مارجرﯾتا :لؤلؤة مارﯾان :ابنه مرﯾم مارﯾنا :جوهرة متى :عطﯿة الله مرقس :مطرقة مرﯾم :متمردة مرﯾام: مارﯾا مكارﯾوس :طوباوى مكسﯿموس :اﻻعظم منسى :من ﯾنسى مورا: ثمرة البرﯾة مورﯾس :المغربى موسى: الماء والشجر مونﯿكا :فرﯾدة مى :عﯿن البقرة مﯿخا :من مثل مﯿخائﯿل :من مثل اللهمﯿرنا :محبوبة مﯿنا :امﯿن ناثان :الله قد اعطى ناحوم :عزاء الله ناردﯾن :اسم الطﯿب الذى سكب على المسﯿح نانسى :حنان نسرﯾن: ورد ابﯿض قوى الرائحة نعمان :نعﯿم نعمة :مسر نفر: جمﯿل نوح :راحة نﯿقوﻻس :المنتصر على الشعب هابﯿل: نسمة هارون: موطن القوة هوشع: الخﻼص ﯾسطس :عادل ﯾسى: رجل ﯾشوع: ﯾهوة خلص ﯾعقوب: ﯾعقب ﯾهوذا :حمد ﯾوئﯿل :ﯾهوه هو اللهﯾوحنا: ﯾهوة حنان حنا :ﯾحنس جون: ﯾؤانس ﯾوسف :ﯾزﯾد جوزﯾف :ﯾوساب ﯾوكابد: ﯾهوة مجد ﯾونا :ﯾهوة حنونﯾونان: حمامة





فرقتهم و نظمتهم و حطيتهم في حروفهم بترتيب كويس و كل حرف لوحده

تعبت جداً و خصوصاً اني كتبت و انا علي الموبيل


شكراً ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

حدش يعرف يعني ايه بفلي يا جدعان


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً يا امي للتقييم


----------

